# UPC's



## samirish (Mar 12, 2014)

So my newest wholesale acct wants me to start putting upc's on everything.  Does anyone here do that and if so, do you recommend a particular service or company for this?  Do you find it a huge time sink and overall pain in the butt?  Or, have you found its just one more thing to do and not that big of a deal?

Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2014)

Depending on the customer you may need to go with GS1 and it is not cheap.  If it is a small mom & pop store then you can look for services but I don't know one to recommend as my clients are requiring GS1


----------



## manwithbeers (Mar 13, 2014)

If you need GS1 UPC codes you need to buy them from a GS1 registry. There is registry's for each country. There is a membership fee and fees for each barcode and prices depend on how many barcodes you need to register. If you can use the same code for several products it is cheaper in the long run but if there is ever a recal all the products you register under that code get recalled by retailers also in the GS1 system so it may not always be a good idea.
I've used https://www.barcodestalk.com/ in the past and got great service and quality labels.

If you don't need GS1 it is simple to print labels with a POS code printer that can be used for many Point Of Sale systems. The up front equipment costs are high but the per label cost is quite low. There are several good POS code printers and software systems. I've used a Zebra system in the past for retail. several retail customers who buy my un-registered (GS1) products use these systems in their store already so they just label the soap bars just like putting a price tag on the bars.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2014)

I actually have a laser printer that I use and when I am doing the label the UPC code is included in it and printed at the same time.  But if you only have an ink-jet then it won't work.


----------



## carvan (Mar 26, 2014)

does anyone know if Amazon requires GS1


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 26, 2014)

It seems that amazon won't let you sell cosmetics - amazon UK won't, at least.

.com is not so clear.  Drop them an email, I'm sure they'd be glad to help.  There is a link at the bottom of Amazon homepages about selling...........


----------



## Lindy (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazon requires GS1


----------



## carvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Amazon requires GS1



I have discovered Amazon Brand Registry does not require UPC codes. I am just now looking into requirements. If anyone has applied for this...your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice!  I like it when I'm wrong on something as expensive as that!


----------



## MissKat (Apr 19, 2014)

This is an extremely affordable,  popular and reputable company ... pricing page: https://www.barcodestalk.com/bar-code-numbers

Here's a bit of info from their site found under their FAQ that's helpful:Q. Will My Bar Code Work in Every Store?*A.*  Yes, except for a handful of retailers including Walmart, Sam's Club,  Kroger Family Grocery Stores, Fred Meyer, Macy's and Bloomingdale's.  Many of these stores are on the Board of Governors for GS1 US and  mandate that you provide a copy of your GS1 US certificate along with  your bar code(s). Bar Codes Talk will give you an Authentic Certificate  of Ownership stating that you legally own your numbers; however, we  can’t give you a GS1 US certificate.​Q. Will My Bar Code Work with Amazon?*A.* Yes! Amazon.com and Amazon.ca accept our UPCs and Amazon.co.uk accepts our EANs.​Q. Will My Bar Code be Unique to Me?*A.*  Yes. Our bar codes originate from GS1 US and are guaranteed to be one  of a kind. You are the only person in the world who can legally use the  bar code number(s) you purchase.​Additional helpful info re: which stores the numbers will work at ... https://www.barcodestalk.com/bar-codes-overview ... click on the "By Retailer" tab. 

 Here is the pricing structure at GS1-US ... http://www.gs1us.org/get-started/im-new-to-gs1-us. It's only necessary to go this route if you're going for Walmart and other companies the UPC's from Bar Code Talk will not work at.


----------

